# Shimano Calcutta 400B Levelwind



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

It appears that the one of the levelwind plastic gears is sticking. Haven't had time to remove the back plate to see what is going on. Just curious if this is a common problem.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Not a common issue on Shimanos but it does happen from time to time.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have never seen them stick unless they have become damaged in some way.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like corrosion of the levelwind. Since the powder is blue there must be some copper int he levelwind.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Not the best picture but it almost looks like the blue Penn grease.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

fishingcacher said:


> Looks like corrosion of the levelwind. Since the powder is blue there must be some copper int he levelwind.


I bought the reel used so blue Penn grease makes more sense.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like it is the small gear failed in two places.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Something got stuck in the worm shaft, or a finger got stuck in there. That is the only way that gear can be damaged like this.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> Something got stuck in the worm shaft, or a finger got stuck in there. That is the only way that gear can be damaged like this.


Or chupacabra


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Bantam1 said:


> Something got stuck in the worm shaft, or a finger got stuck in there. That is the only way that gear can be damaged like this.


The strange thing about this was it was messed up the first time I used it since my last trip. At any rate it is good to have the cheapest part fail as i found one at a store for 1.53 including tax. It is nice to be able to easily buy parts for reels.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I think I finally have an explanation for what happened. After trying to get the level wind to work I ended up removing it and cleaning it and that seems to have done the trick. I think the reason why the gear failed was I remember noticing the level wind knob appeared to be a little loose and tightened it done with my finger. That combined with all the excess dried out grease caused it to jam and I think I over torqued the gear with the power handle on the reel. That's my story and I am sticking to it.


----------

